# Broken ankle/ flexibility



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

I broke my ankle and have some ligament damage as well. Its just about time to get back to riding but im having issues with the flexibility in that ankle, i will not be able to keep my heel down properly at all at this point. I dont have another doctor apoit. till the 12th then i will find out about PT and what not... but was just curious if anyone had any tips/exercises to help ?


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

hello!
I've sprained both my ankles really badly which stretched out the ligaments.... dunno if this is similar what you're going through? My ankle was super-stiff too, and at first i just rode stirrup-less. Doing lots of walking/running helped me, as well as exercises from the physical therapist. The guy actually suggested strengthening the hips, but this was because of my sprain, so i dunno if that pertains to you.
Running cross-country with an ankle brace weirdly helped the most, i think the terrain change helped build muscles back and loosen the ankle. At first you should take it easy, but later you need to work out your ankle! do lots of stretches too. Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

know your pain. jumped a creek on foot. (6 ft down 5 across) made it the first time. but the second one my toe caught on a rock and pulled the bone apart. "write the alphabet" with your foot bending/ moving your ankle to form the letters. (caps. lowercase. cursive caps. cursive lowercase. names. words. etc.) slowly ad more and more letters and you'll be almost as good as new. DON'T do if pain. DO NOT FORCE YOURSELF. YOU WILL ONLY DAMAGE MORE AND HEALING WILL TAKE LONGER AND BE MORE PAINFUL.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

When I broke my ankle my physio told me to do lots of rotation exercises. When you're sitting in a chair, watching TV or anytime just lift your foot off the ground and do circles by flexing your ankle, in both directions, as often as possible. I still do it now, even though it was 2 years ago. I remember it took longer than I thought to get the flexibility back. Riding will probably help it- just don't try to "force" your heel down.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Also, when you go to dismount BE CAREFUL! Try to land on the other foot.


----------



## TheEquestrianAthleteCoach (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi JessieleeZ

I recently made a video for all of my equestrian athletes on this topic. 

Ankle mobility is not helped by the position in the stirrup, so here is the video.






I hope this helps you.

Matt


----------

